# Clean your Co2 diffuser



## AnhBui (12 Feb 2017)

After a period of time in use you will see algae is developing on your Co2 diffuser. This will prevent Co2 from being dissolved in your tank water. Below are my steps to clean Co2 diffuser

1. Take your diffuser out
2. Dissemble it
3. Take ceramic out
4. Soak ceramic in H202 (Hydrogen peroxide) at least 8 hours
5. Gently brush dead algae off
6. Let the ceramic dry naturally in another 8 hours or
7. Bake it oven in 5 minutes at lowest mode
8. Take ceramic out and wait until it's cool
8. Assemble your diffuser


----------



## three-fingers (12 Feb 2017)

I just soak in Tesco value thin bleach until clean (less than 24hours) then soak in water heavily treated with dechlorinator.  I would always have a spare diffuser so I could immediately swap out for a clean one.

Is there any reason to use H2O2 or bake? Unfamiliar with this method, seems like more time/energy.


----------



## AnhBui (12 Feb 2017)

H2O2 to kill algae. Bake it to speed up drying process. Ime assemble it while ceramic is wet you will have to wait hours to see it bubbling again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (12 Feb 2017)

Bleach will kill algae too and is cheaper/easier to buy than H2O, for me anyway. Bleach is like 30p for 2 litres, H202 a couple of £ for a few hundred ml - the same price as a cheap eBay diffuser. 

If your stuck with just one diffuser, your method seems nice and efficient. If you have two diffusers though, you can just swap them straight away without bothering to scrub or bake anything, with no CO2 drop in the meantime .


----------



## AnhBui (12 Feb 2017)

I got spare. H2O2 is cheap in my country  and it's safer imo. It costs me only 8hours and 5 minutes in total


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

